# How will you spend the $1.3 billion?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How will you spend the $1.3 billion if you win the Lottery?

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

New 22lr manufacturing plant.

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll head to the expo and buy some good tags at auction. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What's the one time take home from that? 300-ish Mill?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> What's the one time take home from that? 300-ish Mill?


I heard on the radio that it was "just" $480 million


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

That $480m is after tax.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

And I would become the land tycoon I've always dreamed of being. I'd have my own county.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lump sum payment is 40% of the jackpot minus 25% to the feds. Then come tax time figure another 15% to the feds and what ever to the state. Then there is 10% to the church. 

Then you need to find some good deductions by giving away a few million.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> Then you need to find some good deductions by giving away a few million.


That's where the church and the expo tags come into play.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll pay Goob $10 Million for his elk honey hole in Wyo. And another million to quit posting recipes that involve guts.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd give $25 million in an endowment to Antelope Island State Park contingent upon an end to deer, bison and bighorn sheep hunting on the Island. Period. No expo tag. No draw tag. No hunting. Period. Its OK to have someplace where wildlife can be appreciated without being killed. And Antelope Island is the best place in Utah to do that.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Pay off my bills, set up kids for a good education and fair intro to adulthood, delete myself from society and move to a very remote place and live out my days enjoying the world for what it is not for what people have commercialized it into. Plus buy a bunch of toys and stuff. Ah, how would it be...:flypig: Ew, better get back to work. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Rathole it away....
Well, maybe a new truck, bow and muzzleloader. That's all I need. 
Many who get it end right back where they started, or worse off, fairly quickly.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would buy a couple prime CWMUs and turn them into a hunting paradise for me, family, friends and all my UWN buddies.  Just imagine hanging out around the fire with the likes of goob and company. I imagine goob would make some choice dutch oven dinners. Also, imagine all the campfire stories that would be heard if we got a bunch of you UWN dudes around a fire. Good hell!!! Goofy, ridge, etc. Thrown in lonetree and nobody gets any sleep.  Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I would play like I was the Federal Government and just waste it away in less than a day


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I would buy the beer for that campfire and dinner with goob and company. That would be a fun night for sure. I'd prob have to win the lottery to have enough to buy that much. ;-)


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> Lump sum payment is 40% of the jackpot minus 25% to the feds. Then come tax time figure another 15% to the feds and what ever to the state. Then there is 10% to the church.
> 
> Then you need to find some good deductions by giving away a few million.


It's gambling winnings, the church doesn't want tithing from it. Wouldn't you start your own religion involving liquor and polyamory anyway?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Buy uwn back from the canadians eh. Make it r rated and clean house.
Oh and buy antelope island and lock the bitch up at the toll booth. My own private hunting preserve.
Oh and make 1eye the forum authority on everything that is anything. Because he knows everything about everything.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, the Powerball pot is up to $1.4 billion!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, the Powerball pot is up to $1.4 billion!!!


With close to 2 more days to go before the drawing.

Can anyone say 1.5 or 1.6 billion??????


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh and a tanker truck of jagermeister and a tank.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Nobody would ever hear from me again


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would go on one hell of a hunting and fishing trip. It may take a few years for me to come home. 

Oh, I would also have to build a new home for all the mounts that I would drag home with me. I wonder how a full size elephant would look?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I won I'd get some paint and paint the downstairs' bathroom.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I might buy a group of mega helicopters to lift a gigantic anvil, and haul it above the visitor center at the bird refuge in oregon, and then drop it on the idiots there. And then I'd build a new visitors center for the bird people that go to the place, because, well, because birders.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd buy a huge chunk of land somewhere beautiful (Montana, Idaho, Arizona,?) and open a high class hunting lodge/outfitter service.

Not much I can imagine that would be better than making a living hunting.

I think the estimated 1 time lump sum payout is around 900mil as of today after taxes. :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jackpot is now up to 1.5 billion and the lump sum is only 40% of the total before taxes.

I think that I could live on it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I would set my family up, a few choice friends, buy another shotgun and go hunting, fishing, golfing, travel, and pay to have my basement painted. Oh and I'm sure we would move out of SLC (maybe Evanston, Evingston) Buy a home next to Goobs! Can you imagine the excitement:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would not take the lump sum. I wouldn't need it all that fast. I know that it makes more sense mathematically to take it all up front but the first payment over 30 years would be over $20 million and they just get bigger from there and it would give me time to think and I don't trust myself with all of the money up front.

#1 would be a cabin in Alaska and it would not be something real big. Maybe a 1000-1500 square feet. Big enough. I would go fishing for about 3 months to start and try to figure out things from there.

My mom would never have another worry though. That much is for sure.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Buy a home next to Goobs! Can you imagine the excitement:mrgreen:


Can you imagine the leftovers? ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would give it all to Obama to pay down the national debt


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

With much joy and gladness.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> My mom would never have another worry though. That much is for sure.


Good on ya. I think I would do the same for my folks. I also tell myself I would just live comfortably and sit on most of it while I finish my degree (I like to finish what I start).

Truthfully, though, I don't think I can know what I would do with that much money unless I actually won it. I hope I'd do good things with it, but I can imagine how intoxicating it would be to be able to spend/waste thousands without putting a dent in the supply. It would be easy to go crazy.

Oh well - it's not going to matter anyway. I'm sure that if we were allowed to play in the Salt Lake Valley, I would have a ticket in my pocket by now. As it now stands, though, I'm afraid the chance it would give me isn't worth the trip to Evanston (unless Goob gives me a quote on the biltong and head cheese real soon).


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd pay off my house in Perry, buy a small island in Alaska and build a lodge with just enough bedrooms that my kids and grandkids can all visit at the same time.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd hold on to it. And when Utah gets their land back from the Feds and auctions it off the the highest bidder. I'd buy it and give it back to the Feds.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I would give it all to Obama to pay down the national debt


Ok Lost, off the sauce!!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'll pay Goob [a] million to quit posting recipes that involve guts.


I'll match that offer!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I guess we have more Goob Gut Recipes to look forward to.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd buy property with creeks, streams, and rivers running through it and allow the public to access it and enjoy it just to prove that not all fishermen are out to trash and damage these places. It would be just the opposite of what the rich normally do and I think I would find great pleasure in that.

I would do little things for people that would make a big difference in their life and I would do a lot of it secretly like pay off some mortgages of people who work hard but just never seem to get a break. Pay secretly for people's groceries. Help some people who are hurting with medical bills. Fill a few food pantries. Start a couple of businesses I'v thought about and hire a few people who just need some help. Build a few ranches and farms and produce food for those in need... 

It would be so much fun to help people and it wouldn't take much to change a few lives.


----------

